# Internet veikala atbalsts >  Tulkojumi

## karloslv

Varētu savest kārtībā ELFAs veikala produktu tulkojumus, citādi tur reizēm zili brīnumi nāk ārā, smejies vai raudi. Ierosinu te likt klāt visas atrastās glupības, norādot pareizo tulkojumu.

Piemēram, tikko uzdūros šādam:




> Induktori/droseles, radiāli pārklāti ar svinu
> Induktori/droseles, aksiāli pārklāti ar svinu


 Protams, ar svinu tur nekāda sakara nav. Kāds gudrinieks ir tulkojis 'radial lead', kur runa ir par izvadiem. Iesaku labojumu: 




> Induktori/droseles, radiāli izvadi
> Induktori/droseles, aksiāli izvadi

----------


## Amazons

Necepies ļokālie Elfas darbinieki nav pie vainas. No pieredzes zinu ka tādiem (nelatvijas) kantoriem tulkošanu ņem kā ārpakalpojumu - tulkošanas kantorus. Tie savukārt acis pārgriezuši ar putām uz lūpām cenšas iztulkot tehniskos textus bez apsolūtas nojēgas par tā saturu. Galu galā nav jau nekāds vecmāmiņas testaments par vecām segām un ieplīsušiem puķupodiem  :: 
Tas viss tāpēc ka lokālie darbinieki nevarētu tikt galā ar tādu darba apjomu. Viņi to darīs, bet lēnām, pamazām.

----------


## karloslv

Baigi jau necepos, tikai mēģinu kaut kā konstruktīvi palīdzēt, cerot, ka kaut kad nomainīs.

----------


## guguce

Ar (apalvotiem, apsudrabotiem, apzeltītiem) 
izvadiem : galos, sānos, apakšā, virsmas montāžai, nestandarta, 
tālāk norādam korpusa tipu, ja tāds ir.

----------


## Vikings

Reziķu sadaļā
NTC un PTC tulkojas nevis kā zema un augsta temperatūra, bet pozitīvs vai negatīvs temperatūras koeficients.
Rezistoru tīkli - rezistoru matricas.
Precizitātes rezistori - vienkārši precīzie rezistori.
Un pats labākais - apgriešanas mašīnas tomēr derētu labot par daudzapgriezienu potenciometriem.

----------


## Slowmo

Apgriešanas mašīna - Trimmer  - nu jā, drusku nokļūdījās tulki  ::

----------


## palmis

Šeit ir kāds tulks ar kuru varu sakontaktēties privāti ?

----------


## Isegrim

Ķīniešu/japāņu, jeb tomēr pateiksi, kāds tev tieši nepieciešams? Lai kādas būtu valodu prasmes, absolūti universālu tulku nav starp mums.

----------


## Obsis

Atkarībā no kuras uz kuru valodu jātulko. Man ir pieredze tikai ar kādām 7 līdz 8 valodām, bet tā fundamentāli un bez kļūdām es tikai kādās 5 vai 6 runāju/rakstu.
Kādus krietnus gadus mani lietoja visādas stulbas tulkošanas aģentūras pa vakariem, pamatā deva tos tekstus ko štata tulki ar neslēptām šausmām bija atgrūduši atpakaļ. Bet maksāja maz, tā ka es šo haltūru posmu savā CV uzrādu reti kam, kaut arī  ne bez lepnuma varu atsaukties uz savu veikumu Eiropas piena testēšanas direktīvas tekstam, kaut kāda bezgala indīga sadzīves ķimikāta drošības datu lapām, kaut kāda pārmoderna vīrusa testēšanas pārskata un automatizētas datormenedžmenta sistēmas manuāļa tekstiem. Manuprāt tie toreiz sanāca stipri virs vidusmēra līmeņa, ko nevar teikt par to novērtējumu algas izteiksmē.

----------

